# Rescued a dachshund



## Frikkie (May 2, 2018)

Hi,
We rescue dachshund and small dogs in general this is all done through a N.P.O called Dachshund Haven.

WE have had many sad cases but one I need to tell you all about CHANCE

He is a black dog and when we were alerted he's owner have abused him and his wife, Chance were kicked to the extent that he could not walk at all, his back legs were raw as he were trying to get away.
The Vet did a back operation and told his he did not think he would walk again.
This were in Jan 2018 he came home terrified we gave him sage rest but he could not walk, But his little personality surfaced and we realized he is special and if he cant walk he will stay with us. 
I started doing physio with most properly a hour a day sometimes it looked liked he were improving but no walking, we donated wheels and he did not like this at all.
One morning in August he started taking baby steps and we were so happy, we carried on with a more positive attitude and his walking were improving to such an extend that he can walk, not perfect it looks like he had some beers.
To all reading this a dog thought my how to become positive and not to accept a disability as a problem but to overcome it.
Needles to say Chance will not go up for adoption, he is staying here


----------



## meglynn (Oct 3, 2018)

That poor baby. I'm so glad you decided to keep him to give him a good life! It sounds like he is making improvement! Great story.


----------

